# got my M4 devastator last night.... truly devastating >>>



## eldopa (Jul 16, 2009)

g*dd**n...that thing is bright .. it THROWS a devastating tunnel of warm incandescent light down range with the greatest of ease.. i gotta say that it is my belief that LED light cant touch incandescent light (for now anyways). 
the size of this light would be the only down side. i do like the look of a fat bezel with a slim body.. it obviously isnt going in the pocket though.. i have a vltor picatiny mount that fits the light perfectly. it mates to my rifle well. in all honesty, its the perfect light for my needs. it just about baked the paint on my neighbors house last night. for the application of a rifle light it seems imperative that the light throw a spot as far as possible. engagements out past 100 meters would be doable at night with the proper light. 
it would be nice to have a low beam, but oh-well..

cheers .. dave


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

If you get the AW softstart switch you can have 3 levels:twothumbs

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213751 look here for the softstart


----------



## computernut (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

The M4 is on my list of lights to get. Do you have any good pics to share?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



1wrx7 said:


> If you get the AW softstart switch you can have 3 levels:twothumbs
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213751 look here for the softstart


+1

Great accessory!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



eldopa said:


> *******...that mo-fo is bright .. it THROWS a devastating tunnel of warm incandescent light down range with the greatest of ease.. i gotta say that it is my belief that LED light cant touch incandescent light (for now anyways).
> the size of this light would be the only down side. i do like the look of a fat bezel with a slim body.. it obviously isnt going in the pocket though.. i have a vltor picatiny mount that fits the light perfectly. it mates to my rifle well. in all honesty, its the perfect light for my needs. it just about baked the paint on my neighbors house last night. for the application of a rifle light it seems imperative that the light throw a spot as far as possible. engagements out past 100 meters would be doable at night with the proper light.
> it would be nice to have a low beam, but oh-well..
> 
> cheers .. dave


You can put two AW 17670 li-ion batteries in your M4 and use a truckload of SureFire or Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. No mods need, it's completely turnkey. Welcome to the world of Guilty Free Lumens!

By the way, you can use the SureFire difuser or color filter with a low-output lamp assembly, for your lower output with floodier beam pattern needs (which won't hurt your eyes during close range tasks)


----------



## eldopa (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*







heres a photo of the light. ill get some beam shots tonight.. thanx for the info guys..

dave


----------



## eldopa (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You can put two AW 17670 li-ion batteries in your M4 and use a truckload of SureFire or Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. No mods need, it's completely turnkey. Welcome to the world of Guilty Free Lumens!
> 
> those batteries are 3.7 volt each right?? so, a total of 7.2 volts would be achieved as opposed to the 12 volts of the 4 3 volt cr123a's. how will this affect the lumen output??
> 
> dave


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



eldopa said:


> Outdoors Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > You can put two AW 17670 li-ion batteries in your M4 and use a truckload of SureFire or Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. No mods need, it's completely turnkey. Welcome to the world of Guilty Free Lumens!
> ...


----------



## eldopa (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

ah.. ok.. well, im sorta broke as of late, but that gear is on my shoppin list..

dave


----------



## NotRegulated (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

*With the use of two rechargeable 17670 cells use the LumenFactory EO-M3T bulb.*

EO-M3T Extreme High Output 9V, 450 Lumens Extreme High Output Lamp Assembly
(For 3 x CR123A or 2 x 3.7V Rechargeable Battery, M Series Flashlights)

-Extreme High Output Ultra High Pressure Xenon Lamp (450 Lumens)
-Highest Achievable Colour Temperature (3325K)
-Unique Filament Design
-Precision Machined Aluminum Lamp Assembly
-Every Lamp Assembly is Pre-Focused for the Ultimate Spot
-Compatible with all Flashlights that use the M Series Xenon Lamp Assemblies.


Compatible with:

Surefire®M4 using 2 x 3.7V Rechargeable (17670)
Runtime (17670 Rec.): ~30 min


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Poor man's M4: M3T + A19 extender:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



powernoodle said:


> Poor man's M4: M3T + A19 extender:


Poor men don't have *Strider* Knives!! LOL


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Ok, you got me there. :twothumbs


----------



## eldopa (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

nice light. i like the custom look better. besides, your light is exclusive to you. im gonna mod mine as well..


----------



## eldopa (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

oh... im drooling over the strider GB tanto.. gotta have it!! its painful having an eye for quality and expensive toys and not being rich !!??
i always gravitate toward the most expensive and well made gadgets...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

You can also remove the head which can be added to the FM Megatropolis body and have a short, sleek M6 if you want. Note the M4 base finning is same diameter as Megatropolis. You need a bipin socket here (which you may want to grab just in case this is the last run), and the megatropolis if they come up for sale. See DM51's shootout that had me get my first M6 here.


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



eldopa said:


> heres a photo of the light. ill get some beam shots tonight.. thanx for the info guys..
> 
> dave



the M4 just reminds me of something that can both generate light and beat someone to death with...as with the L7, the only "skinny looking" surefire models available:thumbsup:


----------



## citpeks2000 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



> i have a vltor picatiny mount that fits the light perfectly. it mates to my rifle well.


I've been looking for a way to mount my M4 to my AR-15. What model mount are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

I've been looking forward to getting mine but have to excercise patience and wait until Christmas. Great info regarding rechargeables. I've been looking to get into guilt free lumens and this seems like a fun platform to play with. Thanks folks.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

The LumensFactory EO-M3T is a great lamp. I run mine off 2 17670s in my home made M4.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

The HO-M3T is even better: it gives more throw and better runtime. I run mine on 2x18500, it throws better than the IMR-M3T and the MN21. It's like an MN15 on steroids: laser-like beam with more oomph. Simply great.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

I also use the HO-M3T in my M4!

I love it!


----------



## knightrider (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Nice photo DimeRazorback!

Love the M4 design, easier to hold than the M6. Plenty of options with it to.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Thanks knightrider!

I too *love* the M4's design.
There is just something about it that makes it so comfortable!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

The M4 was the first Surefire I ever laid my eyes on and since that day, in my mind Surefires are the Ferraris of the flashlight world! Not everybody can afford one but everybody wants one, and no matter how many Surefires a person may have, they always want another one!


----------



## knightrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



Fusion_m8 said:


> no matter how many Surefires a person may have, they always want another one!



Ain't it the truth! The entire lineup calls to me endlessly. Sometimes I sell one and I have to re-buy it later on.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Did a CRAZY thing tonight :devil: 

I STRONGLY ADVISE NOT TO TRY THIS AT ALL!

I ran my M4 with 3x Unprotected Spiderfire RCR123s(+1 cell dummy) with the MN60 and (WOW) its brighter and throws much better than BOTH the MN60 & 4xCR123s or a LF EO-M3T with 2x AW Protected 17670s.

Its a very dangerous thing to do...but that super bright beam is darn addictive!

Next I might try running it with 3x IMR16340s, albeit with cells that are about 4.0v-4.1v and not fresh off the charger... hope that MN60 holds up!:duck:


----------



## signal 13 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



DimeRazorback said:


> I also use the HO-M3T in my M4!
> 
> I love it!


 
I've got the HO-M3T in my M962 weaponlight and it kicks the poo outta the MN10. The MN10 has that oval beam that just drives me nuts! The HO-M3T is just pure awesomeness.

I'm partial to my M4 over my M3 or M3T because I can just slip it into my front or back uniform pocket with ease. No rubber rings to get hung up. The M3 & M3T are IMO the best looking SF lights, but the M4 is my favorite for duty use!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 31, 2009)

After reading this thread I went to the spare parts bin and whipped together a MN60 host. KT2/C3 tube/A19/Z something clickie switch. Plus I had to order batteries from Lighthound. Of course shopping at Lighthound is like shopping at Costco, you never get away clean. I ended up spending way more than I had planned. You guys are killing me...


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 31, 2009)

eldopa, I'm curious to know what other lights you have owned to compare to the M4? Since I've never owned one I'm trying to gauge it's performance.


----------



## jaundice (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



Fusion_m8 said:


> Did a CRAZY thing tonight :devil:
> 
> I STRONGLY ADVISE NOT TO TRY THIS AT ALL!
> 
> ...


 
Fusion;

Why shouldn't someone do this? I've run amn MN60 and MN61 in my megalenium (3x18650) light. It runs fine, if a little overdriven. The MN60 is rated for 4xcr123, or 12v. Of course, the actual voltage supplied by the 4xcr123 would be less, due to voltage sag under load. So please, tell me more.

-John


----------



## leukos (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*



jaundice said:


> Why shouldn't someone do this?


 

Here's an MN60 that was run for only 2 hours on 3x Li-ions:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

No worries John; running the MN60 on RCR123s will be over driving the lamp as Li-Ons cells sag less than Primaries under the same load. This is because the internal resistance of Li-Ons are less than Primaries. That's why the MN60 on 3xRCR123s appears brighter and whiter than on 4xCR123s because its being overdriven. 

The main reason I mention not to try this is because the UNprotected RCR123s are being severely overdriven under the current draw of the MN60, which means they can explode quite violently and with enough force to rupture the flashlight body. Thus causing the user physical harm even possible death.

Secondly but less dangerous would be that the overdriven MN60 has a high chance of exploding as well, messing up the very expensive to replace KT4.

Eric really elaborates all this in his thread about Li-Ons and compatible lamps. Especially the part: Voltage Concepts of Tactical Lamps and Lithium cells







jaundice said:


> Fusion;
> 
> Why shouldn't someone do this? I've run amn MN60 and MN61 in my megalenium (3x18650) light. It runs fine, if a little overdriven. The MN60 is rated for 4xcr123, or 12v. Of course, the actual voltage supplied by the 4xcr123 would be less, due to voltage sag under load. So please, tell me more.
> 
> -John


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Yeah:

I wasted my MN16 and P91 when running 2xIMR18650s, they lasted about 2mins each before they became EXTRA CRISPY... $70 up in smoke...expensive lesson about over driving lamps.



leukos said:


> Here's an MN60 that was run for only 2 hours on 3x Li-ions:


----------



## Neo9710 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: got my M4 devastator last night.... truely devastating >>>*

Can you post up a pic of the light mounted on your AR? I was about to mount my Olight M20 Warrior on it but Im curious!!


----------

